# Pennsic War 41



## Zamric (Aug 12, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day to all my TFO Friends! I am back from 2 weeks Medival Camping trip in Pennsylvania (Pennsic War 41 for all you SCAers out there). All my torts where carred for by my son, and tho he did a fine job in most places, Eros and Gaia's Twin enclosure was very dry (44%humidity). I think he was afraid to mist in AT LEAST a gallon of water a day and just misted till the Meter read 70% and stopped without saturating the substrate. All is good and it looks like Gaia even gained back the 10 gm she lost before i left.
> ...





Pics? Hmmmm I think I can dig up a couple... stay tuned for when i'm finished unpacking!


----------



## Zamric (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: pretend chat*


Unpacking the Camera was easy! Heres a little of what Pennsic looks like....

Me and Cathie





a little Glass blowing... I LOVE this Guy!







We kept sleeping in to late to see the large battles but we did catch a few individual battles and armies leaving the field.



















Zamric Rogue at Dinner... that would be Roast Beast!




And of course no Pennsic pic series would be complete without Zamric in a Kilt!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: pretend chat*

I love watching glass blowers! So you didn't do any fighting? Next year, no sleeping in late.


----------



## Zamric (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: pretend chat*



Jacqui said:


> I love watching glass blowers! So you didn't do any fighting? Next year, no sleeping in late.



I do the Archery part. I hang with a group of Mercenary Archers that sell our over all scores to the highest bidders. There are some pretty rich Kingdoms out there, and this is a World Wide Event for SCA.

I'll post picks later of the Archery Range.

...and as for sleeping late.... I'm a Rogue! I have a Rep to protect! (That requires Late nite parties!)


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 12, 2012)

That looks like a hoot


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

It does look fun. But I have to ask. Did you have anything on under that kilt?


----------



## Zamric (Aug 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> It does look fun. But I have to ask. Did you have anything on under that kilt?



I did have something under there...but it wasn't underware! 



Kerryann said:


> That looks like a hoot



 2 Weeks camping primative in 13 Century Garb with 10,000 of your closest friends! :shy:

 You bet it's a Hoot!


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

Aaaaa LMAO


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 12, 2012)

Zamric said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > It does look fun. But I have to ask. Did you have anything on under that kilt?
> ...




I was wondering the same thing about the kilt.
I give you props for doing that and it looks fun but I can't rustic camp


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks fun!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> It does look fun. But I have to ask. Did you have anything on under that kilt?



 I knew, if I didn't ask somebody would do it for me.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2012)

Your Welcome. I couldn't help myself. It's just one of those things you have to ask


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a kilt if there's nothing under it, but it's a skirt if you wear underwear...My 49 yr old son wears nothing but kilts and has for years...


----------



## terryo (Aug 12, 2012)

OMG!! That would be a dream of mine to be there and participate. I am in love with historical (anything) Scotland and would love to be there. Those are fantastic pictures too.


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2012)

Way cool. Thanks for sharing your photos - looks like fun!


----------



## Zamric (Aug 13, 2012)

terryo said:


> OMG!! That would be a dream of mine to be there and participate. I am in love with historical (anything) Scotland and would love to be there. Those are fantastic pictures too.



it happens every year in SlipperyRock PA. the 1st 2 weeks in Aug. We get LOTS of New Yorkers! And all you need to Participate is to be a member of SCA (Society for Creative Anacronism). Check for your Local Kingdom and you can join up with them (work involved) or you can come as a single.

The More the Merrier!



maggie3fan said:


> It's a kilt if there's nothing under it, but it's a skirt if you wear underwear...My 49 yr old son wears nothing but kilts and has for years...



I'm also 49 but this is my 1st Kilt... I LOVED it! 



Josh said:


> Way cool. Thanks for sharing your photos - looks like fun!



Your Welcome! 

...and it was a BLAST! (this was my 7th year attending)


----------

